# Omg...



## a talking Turnip (Jan 5, 2009)

...
Ok, well...
I had Nookingtons, the best store in the game, as most of you already know.
Now, I think because I answered Tom Nook's question differently, because I thought he kept asking because I said the same thing.
ANYWAYS
He said he was remodeling, I thought he was remodeling to Nook Way.
DON'T THINK SO!
He remodeled to Nook 'n' Go!

I'm pretty PO'd right now, and I was wondering if I have to buy all the items again worth that much amount of money.
If so please tell me, I am quite enraged by this flaw in the game...


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 5, 2009)

what??? are you sure, Ive never heard of that happening before...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 5, 2009)

lol, this is why you pick variety. c=
I think you have to buy crap... test it out?


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 10, 2009)

I think you have to buy everything all over again. So sorry dude.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 10, 2009)

That sucks, I hate it when he does that >.>...


----------



## faller1218 (Jan 10, 2009)

Nope this happened to me, he will ask you again in a couple of days, don't worry.


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 10, 2009)

paperCheese said:
			
		

> ...
> Ok, well...
> I had Nookingtons, the best store in the game, as most of you already know.
> Now, I think because I answered Tom Nook's question differently, because I thought he kept asking because I said the same thing.
> ...


Nook n' go is better anyway, I think. Hours... I think from 7am to 1am. Nookway is pretty average and evened out kinda. Good hours, good items amount...


----------



## KHero (Jan 10, 2009)

He'll model down? How?


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Jan 10, 2009)

I just purposely downgraded to nook n' go!


----------



## Resetti 4 Prez (Jan 10, 2009)

How do you downgrade?!? And for what game?


----------



## Thunder (Jan 10, 2009)

Here:

Hours: Nook'n Go
Variety (i think) Nookington's
Balance: Nookway

I think you gotta spend maybe 50K to do another survey.


----------



## saby (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm just WAITING for the day he asks me to downgrade. I need better hours! haha.


----------



## goodroy55 (Jan 11, 2009)

some poeple say if u dont visit nooks that much he will degrade store or something like that


----------



## clarinetxbby (Jan 11, 2009)

that stinks. i only have nook 'n' go.


----------



## Little Miss (Jan 11, 2009)

paperCheese said:
			
		

> ...
> Ok, well...
> I had Nookingtons, the best store in the game, as most of you already know.
> Now, I think because I answered Tom Nook's question differently, because I thought he kept asking because I said the same thing.
> ...


Could you make it a bit clearer on this part:

"_Now, I think because I answered Tom Nook's question differently, because I thought he kept asking because I said the same thing._"

Well, whatever has happened, that probs sucked.


----------



## melly (Jan 11, 2009)

It takes a certian amount of days for nook to remodle, not to mention how much u spent on him


----------



## Warbrain (Jan 11, 2009)

Unlucky fer you :/ Don't really know what to suggest, look at various submitted Walkthroughs? http://www.gamefaqs.com/console/wii/game/933195.html
I use them alot of the time and find them so useful.
Just before I clicked on this thread I thought about what paper cheese would actually be like o.0 Reminded me of paper soap. Moving on..


----------



## Wackii (Jan 25, 2009)

*Wow, I never had that before... I'm so sorry to hear about that. *


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 25, 2009)

Wackii said:
			
		

> *Wow, I never had that before... I'm so sorry to hear about that. *


Thanks for the month old bump -__- check the dates


----------



## ShadowLinkxMaster (Jan 28, 2009)

This is something many people expierence.
After the Nookingtons upgrade Tom Nook will ask a question about what you perfer..
---------------------------------------------
Variety - Nookington's
Balance - NookWay
Hours - Nook 'n' Go
Nothing much - Nook's Cranny
---------------------------------------------


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Jan 30, 2009)

everytime he tries to ask me that, i just say, no time.


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 30, 2009)

I thought Grawr made it a rule that you couldn't post threads named Omg..


----------

